# So whatta think how my repop Whizzer turned out?



## JimScott (Jul 22, 2019)

I got bored, dug around the boxes and put some things together.... 

New motor kit...
Repop Phantom...  
Some cool accessories and an imagination.... 

Its a smooth as a brand new Cadillac, a half kick and it starts so nicely... high compression head, it's fast.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm glad you asked Jim. I think it looks great! Nice work!!


----------



## oquinn (Jul 23, 2019)

What motor is that?


----------



## JimScott (Jul 23, 2019)

The whole motor kit was removed from a repop Whizzer minus 90% of the wiring. 
I've got 5 original Whizzers, all require tinkering of some sort before a each ride... it's a Whizzer. But with the new motor it's a totally different feel of darn near a new car... a half rotation start, pull up the kick stand, you dont even have to pedal to take off it's thats smooth. 
I'm glad you like it, it was fun to build and may do another some day.


----------



## JimScott (Jul 23, 2019)

You can barely see the CDI unit underneath the front of the tank.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 23, 2019)

Where did you get it and how much if you dont mind and waa there any issue with belk alignment?


----------



## JimScott (Jul 23, 2019)

- I bought a repop Whizzer locally (with just a few miles on it) and pulled everything off I wanted then sold the frame/ fork etc.  Using original mounts etc it went back on a bike, the only thing I couldn't do was convert the throttle to original... 
- The belt touches the frame about the thickness of a piece of paper, nothing to worry about. 
- I built a frame straightener that can also crimp frames for belt clearances, no matter the manufacturer. I used to sell them on eBay (crimped Whizzer frames) by the pound 2000-2008. 
- the bike turned out too smooth to get rid of, plus I have too much fun telling people (when asked) its a 21st century/ zero hassle and one of the fastest Whizzers in the pack.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks like an awesome ride. Don't let people take it for a spin or you likely won't see it for a few hours.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2019)

Very cool! Looks like a fun ride. Thank you for sharing the pictures.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2019)

Very cool indeed. Great build!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2019)

JimScott said:


> I got bored, dug around the boxes and put some things together....
> 
> New motor kit...
> Repop Phantom...
> ...



Looks Awesome!! I'll bet with that high compression head it does about 40+ m.p.h. Have fun and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 23, 2019)

Great idea and super results! I wonder why nobody has done that before.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 2, 2019)

My dad has a 2005 NE5 Whizzer (bought it for $350) and after a little grinding & polishing of a restrictor plate in the carb it'll do like 50mph on a universal moped speedometer. Other than the mountain bike tires that came on the bike it's a blast in the ass to ride!!! I want to do what you have done with a vintage bike but Pops won't sell me the Whizzer so it's jus' sitting buried in the corner of the garage  . I may put a 49cc Motori Minarelli moped motor on 1 Some Day with a 80cc bore kit


----------



## JimScott (Nov 2, 2019)

Any motor on a bicycle is cool dude, I'm happy to hear your juices are stirring to put something together. Like the man said once, "I didnt build this for YOUR approval..."
Good luck, keep us posted with pictures 
Jim


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> Great idea and super results! I wonder why nobody has done that before.




I sorta did with an NE5 kit and help from a few locals.
Jim Scott who supplied all the parts to assemble this bike.
Keith Jones who assembled the Whizzer parts on the bike and did the paint and striping.
And Bill Green, who got rid of all the cheap Asian parts, and replaced them with good ol' USA parts and made it fast.

Not to step on your thread too much here Jim, just answering the question.
and not the first time I've posted these photos.


----------



## Surfrider Jim (Nov 14, 2019)

JimScott said:


> I got bored, dug around the boxes and put some things together....
> 
> New motor kit...
> Repop Phantom...
> ...



Hey nice job love it. Starting whizzer project myself. Colson looptail frame for starters. Any advice as I go forward. Thanks and very nice bike. Jim


----------



## eeapo (Nov 14, 2019)

Awesome, motor looks mighty hefty


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 17, 2019)

JimScott said:


> The whole motor kit was removed from a repop Whizzer minus 90% of the wiring.
> I've got 5 original Whizzers, all require tinkering of some sort before a each ride... it's a Whizzer. But with the new motor it's a totally different feel of darn near a new car... a half rotation start, pull up the kick stand, you dont even have to pedal to take off it's thats smooth.
> I'm glad you like it, it was fun to build and may do another some day.



Yes I second output comment on the new whizzers motors ! I have over 10k mi on one of the earlier NE5 motors .  Built like yours with an old schwinn .  So much fun .  And good electric output for lights . Can’t go wrong .  I just got a kit complete motor wiring and clutch form100$ can’t wait to start another build .   Og ones are nice.  But definitely take more tinkering!


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 17, 2019)

Boris said:


> I sorta did with an NE5 kit and help from a few locals.
> Jim Scott who supplied all the parts to assemble this bike.
> Keith Jones who assembled the Whizzer parts on the bike and did the paint and striping.
> And Bill Green, who got rid of all the cheap Asian parts, and replaced them with good ol' USA parts and made it fast.
> ...



I saw it in person!! Very nice Dave!!


----------

